# Who are currently employed?



## Mr. Ed (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a month before my last day of work at present job and already I am scouring the internet for employment opportunities for senior citizens.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2021)

I haven't been employed in quite awhile.  

I think there are some work from home online jobs if you do a search for them.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2021)

After I'm done expanding my skill set, I will respond to the offers .


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2021)

For real Pepper I plan on being a QA Analyst, instead of an IT engineer...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

Wishing you the best of luck in your new career.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I have a month before my last day of work at present job and already I am scouring the internet for employment opportunities for senior citizens.


for some after their regular  career retirement .... it gives people a chance to do whatever type job you may want.to try..

my neighbor went to work 3 days a week at a country club for free golf..... as the money is not much to speak of....

The best part if you do not need an (X) amount of income ...retired people  are  gems for employers.................. since they can often deal with PT or taking fun seasonal things..... one can meet a lot of interesting people doing that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

Jeni said:


> for some after their regular  career retirement .... it gives people a chance to do whatever type job you may want.to try..
> 
> my neighbor went to work 3 days a week at a country club for free golf..... as the money is not much to speak of....
> 
> The best part if you do not need an (X) amount of income ...retired people  are  gems for employers.................. since they can often deal with PT or taking fun seasonal things..... one can meet a lot of interesting people doing that.


..or simply volunteering...


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 18, 2021)

I am an independent contractor in the financial world. I will be 65 in a few weeks. Being independent I make my own schedule.
I just have certain obligations I have to fulfill each year to keep my full time status with benefits for the next year.
I  made up my mind that this is the last year of fulltime status and I will go part time after this year. So I am winding down, less pressure, because I don't care if I make those goals or not because I don't plan on being full time after this.
With Covid it's really hard to do business for me so I am ready to walk away.
Part time will allow me to do what I want and eventually I will stop that too.


----------



## Remy (Jan 18, 2021)

I still work part time. 

I don't know what you are looking for or what kind of pay rate.

I'm not sure when or how I will retire.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 18, 2021)

If I wanted to continue working, I'd have stayed in the position that I held. My choice was to cease working and enjoy the time I had left with my wife and family.  It's been 29 years now and I've never regretted a minute of it.  

Fortunately we're surrounded with our family in all shapes and ages (ranging from 64 to "due in April")  and these are also our best friends.  Most other friends have died off or become incapacitated.

The only time clock that disturbs my relaxation is the one that tells me when I'm due at the doc for an appointment.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Wishing you the best of luck in your new career.


Thank you...Pepper


----------



## gennie (Jan 18, 2021)

I last worked for a salary in 1984.  Have not missed it for even a day.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 18, 2021)

I just retired last summer. It was only at walgreens and I loved getting out, loved 99% of the customers. But unfortunately my back couldn’t take the 8 hours of standing anymore
My husband drives school bus and loves it 
He keeps wanting me to do it too...and I’m like no and hell no!!!! . For one thing I have 0 sense of direction and would be lost 99% of the time, and I love kids...but truthfully pretty much only my own


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 18, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I plan on being a QA Analyst, instead of an IT engineer


That's cool, I'm a software tester, it has been a really fun career, like getting paid to do logic puzzles all day.  I love it but hope to retire later this year, I figure I can do actual logic puzzles if I miss working!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I have a month before my last day of work at present job and already I am scouring the internet for employment opportunities for senior citizens.


I did that myself when I first retired.  I was looking for "online" jobs, but that seemed like a real can of worms.   I actually worked two different in-person jobs after my initial retirement, first as part time with county parks & rec, then full time in the state prison system, doing similar work that I did in my first career.     Finally got old enough to collect Social Security and Medicare, so I hung up the spurs and called it a day. ;-)


----------



## Manatee (Jan 18, 2021)

Working takes up too much of your time.  I retired in 1997 and haven't missed working yet.


----------



## Leann (Jan 19, 2021)

I work on a contracting basis but I think this year will be the last. I formally retired in 2015 but have been working part-time since then. I've enjoyed most of it but now I just want to be free of any demands other than those that are self-imposed.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 19, 2021)

75 and still in full time work. I love it, love it, love it.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 19, 2021)

Moi.  I'm thinking of retiring at 67 which is a little under 4 years.  However that depends on what happens between now and then.


----------



## Leann (Jan 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> 75 and still in full time work. I love it, love it, love it.


Wow, that's impressive. What type of work do you do?


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 19, 2021)

have a couple part time jobs that i mostly work when they need me or when i want to.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 19, 2021)

I still work and hope to do so until the day I die. I got a pretty good gig.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 19, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> I still work and hope to do so until the day I die. I got a pretty good gig.



Same here.  Part-time for the last six years and that's all I want or need.


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

I am self-employed so I work at my own pace.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 19, 2021)

45 years was enough for me. I really enjoyed the work I did and the people I worked with. But the last batch of Government customers were more than I could stomach.


----------



## charry (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m a full time 24/7 shadow carer, so I guess I’m still working ...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 20, 2021)

Leann said:


> Wow, that's impressive. What type of work do you do?


I'm a logistics manager. If you have ever seen the big trucks delivery supplies to the rear of a supermarket, it will have come from a distribution centre. The head honcho of that distribution centre would have been me.

The company that I worked for was a large conglomerate, it was broken up on the death of the managing director, one Sir Ronnie Frost. The division that I worked in was sold and the buyer pensioned me off. At 64 I was one foot in the grave. A local firm that have about forty parcel vans and a dozen larger vehicles had been looking for someone to run their operation, they took the opposite view, at 64, I had a lifetime of experience. 11 years later I'm still there.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m still working. Self employed, I’m an organizer and personal assistant to a variety of families in the wealthy part of my town, and I really enjoy my work. 

I stopped work completely for several months when the virus first hit .... I just wasn’t comfortable being in others’ homes with the threat of the virus so new with so many unknowns. I’m working again, not with a full schedule yet, and I may decide to not take on any more clients because I find I’m enjoying this slower pace.

I love what I do. It’s definitely a niche position and I can’t imagine not working at all.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2021)

charry said:


> I’m a full time 24/7 shadow carer, so I guess I’m still working ...


What is that, a shadow carer?


----------



## Dana (Jan 20, 2021)

I am still employed, I love what I do, but I promised my husband I will quit at the end of this year.
I am going to take a long break and we're hoping to do some travel within Australia. I do have a fun occupation planned after retirement but that's something I can do from home at my leisure!!


----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2021)

Ronni said:


> What is that, a shadow carer?


Ronni.......It means I have to be  by his side 24 hours a day, as he can’t do anything for himself ,!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2021)

I can't believe it...exactly 23 years ago today I retired from State service. January 22, 1998 was the last day I worked. I used what was left of my vacation time and my retirement officially started on February 1st.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 22, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Moi.  I'm thinking of retiring at 67 which is a little under 4 years.  However that depends on what happens between now and then.



You seem young, no offence. Where is the Fountain of Youth?


----------



## asp3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> You seem young, no offence. Where is the Fountain of Youth?



I'm fortunate enough to have good genes and I've done a reasonable job living a healthy life.  Also the picture in my profile is about 8 years old.  I'll update it to a current one.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 22, 2021)

On Nov 1st of this year, I will have been retired from the Navy for 30 years. It will also be the last month for those deductions from my retired pay that provide for my wife's survival retirement benefit. Several hundred a month for 30 years adds up to a lot of money and I will get a nice pay raise later this year. Some retiring members choose not to participate in this program and choose to buy a large term insurance policy which are almost never renewal after the age of 75, leaving their spouse with little or nothing.

I retired from my second career in 2005.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2021)

I had a volunteer job delivering meals to shut-ins and elderly until last March when COVID hit. No idea when the volunteers will return to work. It was a non-paying job, so had little financial impact on me.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 22, 2021)

Many years ago I delivered meals and thought I would always do that, but I became a Senior Companion.  I can NOT see my people now but normally I visit people and we play games, or I take them shopping or to the doctor or just out to lunch.  If we go to a nutrition site, I get my lunch for free.  A Senior Companion is paid a stipend.    That is as much as the minimum wage was in 1965 when the program was created, plus gas mileage. 

Before the weather turned so cold I was seeing some of my people outside.  I can not put anyone in my car right now, nor visit inside.  I would settle for visiting outside if it were not so cold and if the number of infections would be back down!  It just makes me happy to see my people even if it is only for a couple of minutes standing just outside their door.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 22, 2021)

Jeni said:


> for some after their regular  career retirement .... it gives people a chance to do whatever type job you may want.to try..
> 
> my neighbor went to work 3 days a week at a country club for free golf..... as the money is not much to speak of....
> 
> The best part if you do not need an (X) amount of income ...retired people  are  gems for employers.................. since they can often deal with PT or taking fun seasonal things..... one can meet a lot of interesting people doing that.


Sorry


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm still working full-time and waiting three years until I can get Medicare. I am so burned out by constant pressure & deadlines over the last 45 years that I would walk away tomorrow if I could. For 30 years I was a journalist with looming daily deadlines; now I work for a company that has deadlines from customers. I really think all the pressure has fried my brain. Looking forward to doing absolutely nothing except for some traveling!


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 23, 2021)

Linda Doc said:


> I am so burned out by constant pressure & deadlines over the last 45 years that I would walk away tomorrow if I could


Yes!  On the weekends I resolve that next week I'm will stay chill and not let myself get sucked into the pressure, but I'm never successful.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 23, 2021)

I retired in my 40’s but maintain a small part-time job that makes me no money really but it involves travel (in non Covid times) and they have a large expense and hospitality account so I get to stay in gold floor suites when I travel, and fly first class, and eat in really expensive restaurants - something I could never afford on my own and something my career in the civil service would never pay for.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> You seem young, no offence. Where is the Fountain of Youth?


I have to admit my profile picture is not my best side


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

DH and I mostly closed our small business six years ago, but held onto a few favorite wholesale customers.  It brings in extra money  and lets us do the part of our work we love best.

Business was down over 40% in 2020.  Good thing we don't rely on the income.


----------



## old medic (Jan 29, 2021)

I start back tonight after being out for a month... But still planning on Dec 16th as my last day


----------



## BertieJean (Jan 29, 2021)

Still working and will be for years. I don't mind what I do, and will likely continue on a p/t basis after I'm eligible.


----------

